

All your contents are belong to us - Google Picasa 3 TOS - mhb

11. Content licence from you<p>11.1 You retain copyright and any other rights you already hold in Content 
which you submit, post or display on or through, the Services. By 
submitting, posting or displaying the content you give Google a perpetual, 
irrevocable, worldwide, royalty-free, and non-exclusive licence to 
reproduce, adapt, modify, translate, publish, publicly perform, publicly 
display and distribute any Content which you submit, post or display on or 
through, the Services. This licence is for the sole purpose of enabling 
Google to display, distribute and promote the Services and may be revoked 
for certain Services as defined in the Additional Terms of those Services.<p>11.2 You agree that this licence includes a right for Google to make such 
Content available to other companies, organizations or individuals with 
whom Google has relationships for the provision of syndicated services, and 
to use such Content in connection with the provision of those services.<p>11.3 You understand that Google, in performing the required technical steps 
to provide the Services to our users, may (a) transmit or distribute your 
Content over various public networks and in various media; and (b) make 
such changes to your Content as are necessary to conform and adapt that 
Content to the technical requirements of connecting networks, devices, 
services or media. You agree that this licence shall permit Google to take 
these actions.<p>11.4 You confirm and warrant to Google that you have all the rights, power 
and authority necessary to grant the above licence.
======
noodle
no, all your content is licensed to us. as it says, you retain all copywrights
and other rights to your content, but by using picasa you give google free
reign to make use of it.

in addition, i'm not sure if i'm reading it right, but it appears you can
revoke the license to google based on the additional terms of those services.

